
OS X El Capitan on the Mac App Store - andreasley
https://itunes.apple.com/app/os-x-el-capitan/id1018109117?mt=12
======
bdcravens
If time is an issue, consider doing a wipe and fresh install then upgrade
instead of upgrade in place. Apparently if you have Homebrew it gets stuck at
2 minutes, potentially for several hours.

~~~
Rafert
So, basically the same advice applies as with the upgrade to Yosemite: move
/usr/local to somewhere like ~/local before upgrading, and move it back after.

It's worth mentioning that after the upgrade you might run into permissions
problems:
[https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew/blob/master/share/doc/h...](https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew/blob/master/share/doc/homebrew/El_Capitan_and_Homebrew.md)

You might want to run `brew update` before updating, so `brew doctor` can help
you troubleshoot issues afterwards.

~~~
cpeterso
Does OS X place any of its own files in /usr/local?

~~~
kngspook
I can't speak to El Capitan, but no Apple software has dropped anything in
/usr/local that I've found in the last 3+ releases. I'm very confident El
Capitan would continue that history.

A lot of other apps do put stuff there though (when I wish they'd keep it in
their own bundle).

Even worse, a lot of other apps drop stuff into /usr/bin.

~~~
veidr
They can no longer drop stuff in /usr/bin as of El Capitan, though.

You can't even do it with root:

    
    
        [mason@IT-PC-MACPRO ~]$ sudo bash
        Password:
        [root@IT-PC-MACPRO ~]# touch /usr/bin/nope
        touch: /usr/bin/nope: Operation not permitted
        [root@IT-PC-MACPRO ~]# cat 'nope nope' >> /usr/bin/nope
        bash: /usr/bin/nope: Operation not permitted

------
spacehome
I don't know how anybody can look at the bugs and fixes that continually
plague .0 versions of Apple's OS software across their devices and jump at the
chance to try it out. It now feels like you need to wait a minimum of 3 months
before even considering installing a .0 (or .1 or .2) version of their
software. It's a shame, too. I'm old enough to remember when Apple's OS was
mostly rock-solid.

~~~
coldtea
> _I don 't know how anybody can look at the bugs and fixes that continually
> plague .0 versions of Apple's OS software across their devices and jump at
> the chance to try it out._

Quite simply because I've never once been bitten by them -- with the exception
of some haxies not working.

> _I 'm old enough to remember when Apple's OS was mostly rock-solid._

When was that? Because I remember Mac OS (pre X) beeing anything but rock-
solid. I also remember the first X release being a disaster, and people
moaning about issues I've never encountered in my (heavy) Mac use for every
new release.

(I also remember the hardware problems, from the overheating cube and the G3
logic boards that died by the ton to the G5 tower leaking cooling goo).

~~~
rndn
Then lets steelman this point of critique: Why doesn't Apple keep their OSes
in beta for a couple of months more to release something that is really
stable? Is the sample size of beta testers really too small? I doubt 6 months
or so later would be a big disadvantage to the competition, quite the
contrary, I think releasing more stable 1.0s could be a considerable
advantage.

~~~
coldtea
> _Why doesn 't Apple keep their OSes in beta for a couple of months more to
> release something that is really stable?_

First, because a lot of those bugs you only find in real-life bizarro setups,
and beta testers are not enough. Besides not all beta testers actually help
with bug reports -- some programmers just test their own software, others just
want to play with the latest OS, etc.

Second, because not all of those bugs will be fixed even if a beta tester
finds them. There will be a cost-benefit (opportunity cost) analysis, and some
might need extensive changes to some subsystems, and only get fixed with the
X.2 or even X.4 or X.5 release, half a year or more later.

Third, because there will always be bugs, and at some point you need to
release.

Fourth, because OS releases usually also enable or leverage several new
hardware features in Macs and iOS devices. Delaying the OS would mean delaying
those hardware units, or putting them out with the old OS and no way to use
some new advanced hardware stuff they are advertised with (stuff like
Bluetooth 4 back in the day, Retina support, or something similar).

------
on_
Just upgraded. Can't delete apps. Anyone figured this out yet? Admin accound
sudo rm -rf "game center.app" is returning operation not permitted. Appcleaner
is not even able to find the packkages much less delete them. I have the GM
though. What is this about?

Edit: upgrading to the appstore version. Not sure if this was GM specific, or
they are locking the Os down even more.

Edit2: if you forget your password immeadiately and use the resetpassword
feature in terminal, keychain breaks, can't find "login". Prob fix it with
permissions. Note, NOT the case. Had to make an entire new user.

Also, with >30mbps connection, 850mb upgrade is taking ~4hrs. They must be
getting slammed.

Edit : Boot args didnt fix. Trying carutul disable at recovery terminal.

Bash-3.2# csrutil diasable

Seems to work.

Edit n: seperate and unrelated, system does not seem to restart well. Eiter
hangs or takes ages.

~~~
kitsunesoba
That’s System Integrity Protection. Under it, system files cannot be deleted
or modified, even with sudo. It protects down to the block level, so even if
you try to bypass the file system and write to blocks composing system files
directly you’ll get an error.

This can be disabled but I wouldn’t advise doing so unless you have a really
good reason to.

~~~
on_
Thanks. I will disable it. Not to be rude, as I appreciate the advice, but
what would you consider:

> a really good reason?

I think access to my own filesystem is good enough. I admit when I looked at
the reviews, I made sure there were no major issues before upgrade but missed
this "sys integrity" thing.

~~~
outworlder
It is your filesystem, but these are system files. Is it really important to
you to be able to muck around the OS? If it is, then you go find a way to
disable the protections.

Windows also has the System Integrity Protection equivalent.

~~~
on_
Yes. I am disabling/removing shitty bloatware and removing apple phone home
gor privacy.

~~~
click170
I share your sentiment towards privacy, I guard mine fiercely as well.

If I may say so though, I think you're coming at this the wrong way.

Trying to disable every component in the OS that phones home simply doesn't
scale, may I suggest you explore gateway firewall devices such as PFSense, or
the free version of Sophos' UTM if you prefer a more polished UI?

I use a Sophos UTM at home and I can see (and block) every request that my
Macs use to try to phone home, with HTTP, HTTPS or regular network traffic.

I also use the Always-On VPN on my phone to apply ad blocking at the firewall
level which protects my phone as well.

Very much worth checking out. Gateway protections are the only way to go these
days IMO.

Edit: Just to add, at first glance I find the SIP system to be rather anti-
user, but people in this thread are right. It's valuable protection to have in
place. If I used a Mac at home I would only disable this to make the changes I
needed before turning it back on again.

Edit to clarify: I use a Mac, but only has a HTPC and not as a desktop or
workstation, and all outbound traffic is blocked by default.

~~~
on_
Thanks, this was a helpful response unlike the SOish answers which I found
unneccesarily hostile. If you see my comment below I was fairly protected.

I will look into those suggestions. Do to the differences and additions in
caputan little snitch does not work. I havent connected to internet yet whoch
ice floor needs to be configured properly. Does SOPHOS UTM work well even as a
free version. It is annoying when snitch lets traffic out after 3grs.

As sad as this will sound, I cant afford a VPN. I set one up myself using
OpenDNS and tunnelblick, which I should probably spin back up. Any other
security suggestions? I can only use free stuff ATM .

~~~
click170
The only limitation on the free version of the utm that I found so far is that
you can't have more than 10 IPs active, but nothing stops you from using nat
to get around that.

The utm itself actually hosts and serves the VPN connection by the way. My
phone connects directly to the VPN on my UTM. You'll see a speed hit because
of the extra hop unless you put your utm in the cloud.

I hope that's helpful :)

------
fnordsensei
Weird, the public release is right there in app store, yet I am getting no
option to upgrade the public beta version that I am on.

~~~
kitsunesoba
It’s not uncommon for the App Store/Software Update to make no distinction
between the final GM seed and the production version, making it say you’re
already up to date if you’re running the GM seed. They’re usually close enough
to production that the GM seeds can update to x.x.1 type updates.

That said I’m downloading the official release now and installing it over my
GM seed install simply to get beta releases of 10.11.1 to stop showing up in
my updates tab.

~~~
dv_says
There is a setting to opt out of the beta track. Check out System Preferences
> App Store.

~~~
fnordsensei
I found the guide for how to do it, but there's no such button there. Oh sh*t.

[https://beta.apple.com/sp/betaprogram/unenroll](https://beta.apple.com/sp/betaprogram/unenroll)

~~~
eridius
Are you on public beta or developer beta? Those instructions appear to be for
the public beta program. If you were using the developer beta, I expect you
have to reinstall the seed configuration utility (if you don't still have it)
from
[https://developer.apple.com/osx/download/](https://developer.apple.com/osx/download/)
and use that.

------
alphast0rm
That's two OS X upgrades in a row (Yosemite, and now El Capitan) that the
upgrade has moved the contents of my home directory /home/users/alphastorm/
into /home-preserved/. Luckily moving/copying everything back seems to fix
almost everything.

Anyone else had this happen to them or know why it happens?

~~~
makecheck
Do you really mean /home or /Users? Only /Users is standard to OS X. I would
put your home directory there.

They may create /home if it's required to exist for compatibility with other
Unix standards. And since an OS upgrade probably has a checklist of things
that must succeed (such as the ability to "create" /home), they feel forced to
preserve whatever might have been there already before "creating" it again.

On my machine, /home exists but it is completely empty.

------
pkaye
I'm eager to upgrade so is this a fairly safe upgrade or are there kinks that
need to be worked out?

~~~
makecheck
So far it seems OK. My /usr/local was preserved and restored automatically
(mine was about 250 MB and the whole OS installation took about half an hour).

The split-screen view hasn't been fully-thought-through though. I would say
almost everything I tried didn't do what I would have expected. There is a way
for a window to end up on a space where the menu bar no longer has menus.
There's even a mode where almost everything stops working: if the system
decides only one of your windows supports splitting, it'll just sit there
(even gestures won't work to reenter Mission Control) and you have to click to
get out of it.

~~~
nsxwolf
I wish they'd implemented a full tiled window manager. I'd really like to have
at least 3 windows in the split view.

At the very least, an option to stack top and bottom instead of side by side
would have been nice.

Seems like they want it to be congruent with how it works in iOS 9 on the
iPad, so I don't hold out any hope. Maybe someone will figure out how to hack
it.

------
voaie
Damn it, the .DS_Store files are back without the help from Asepsis! Now I
must run clean.sh everytime I pack up my project. :( The time has come...

~~~
trevorhartman
One solution that I've adopted: never use Finder.

~~~
filsmick
What do you use instead? You navigate exclusively from your terminal?

~~~
spython
I've used Forklift for years, very stable:
[http://www.binarynights.com/forklift/](http://www.binarynights.com/forklift/)

~~~
M4v3R
Actually, Forklift is broken in El Capitan, at least for me. It just freezes
after few seconds upon launching and then fails to recognize user input, or
lags terribly.

------
sbarre
Time to cautiously update my Mac mini before I update the computers that
matter!

------
flyrain
Anybody know how to enable Photos extension in El Capitan?

------
mars
since i installed the .1 beta yesterday (which was actually released today) my
load avg increased by .6 - even after several reboots.

------
t0mislav
I wonder if there will be review on Arstechnica after Siracusa?!

~~~
scoopr
[http://arstechnica.com/apple/2015/09/os-x-10-11-el-
capitan-t...](http://arstechnica.com/apple/2015/09/os-x-10-11-el-capitan-the-
ars-technica-review/1/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10296815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10296815)

------
binaryanomaly
Having a working CDN still seems to be a challenge for apple, meh

------
yeukhon
Did they announce about this new OS? I don't remember hearing about it at all.

~~~
ctdonath
Formal announcement was made on June 8.
[https://www.apple.com/pr/library/2015/06/08Apple-
Announces-O...](https://www.apple.com/pr/library/2015/06/08Apple-Announces-OS-
X-El-Capitan-with-Refined-Experience-Improved-Performance.html)

